# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  مريخ السودان وزعيمه المفدى وسيد البلد vs الخرطوم الوطني

## ابو البنات

*¤الأسبوع {{21}} من دوري سوداني الممتاز ::

الزعيم المفدى سودان المريخ الخرطوم الوطني

الملعب :: إستاد الخرطوم 

غدا الثلاثاء - 8 أگتوبر 

الساعة :: 8:00 مساء

تعليق :: محمد فضل الله

القناة :: السودان
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*منتصرين بأذن الله 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*







 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
منتصرين بأذن الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لزعيم السعد 

ومتفائلين باابو البنات وبشريات الفارس احمد المصطفى








*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ في هذه المباراة الهامة جدا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*الفأل الحسن ابو البنات
بإذن الله سنفرح معك من خلال هذا البوست بنصر احمر قانى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد مريخ البطولات الخارجية اسد افريقيا
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق للزعيم وهلال الجبال 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نصرك المؤزر يااااااااااااااااا  رب لزعيم البلد و فخرها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ

ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟـــ(21) ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭ ﻻ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺳﻮﺍﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻣﻠﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﺍﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ 45 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ 36 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





اللهم انصرنا يالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻻﻭلى ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ, ﻭحضر ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻮﺽ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﻭﺣﻀﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ , ﻭﺳﻴﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺰﻱ ﺍﻻﺻﻔﺮ ﻭﺳﻴﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻄﻂ ﺑﺎﻻﺣﻤﺮ , ﻭﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ 7 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*منتصرين باذن الله 
وعوضنا سيكون في المبدع رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 1 (1 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

احمر مكة




هل هذا بوست المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله ابتدينا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بسم الله وبسم الله ومنتصرين باذن الله 
بسم الله وبسم الله مريخنا فوق ومشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*دعواتكم ان شاء الله منتصرين 
مع اني خائف واللله

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هدف ملغي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
النصر للزعيم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هدف صحيح مية المية كما بينت الاعادة بالبطئ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لا يوجد اي دفع لحارس المرمى الا في خيال الحكم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تعطيل غاندي من الخلف عمداً والحكم لا ينذر اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ااااااااااااااخ ركنيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي كاد ان يحرز هدف بقذيفة ينقذها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تسدية قوية من راجى يبعدها الحارس لركنية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديده جميله من راجي لينقذها الحارس الي ركنيه 
ينفذها غاندي تبعد
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مازال راجي يمارس اللت والعجن ونحن لسه ما بدينا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*راجي يلعب خلف اللاعب التقدم غاندي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اهاااااااااااااا ده اللعب بالاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*محمد موسى هل جاهز للمباراة وهل هو افضل من اوليفى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*محمد موسى خارج الفورمة تماما ويجب تغييره فورا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف مضموت ضايع من الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الطاهر الحاج ده مالو عاوزنا نرجع نحن لبله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فعلا المريخ سيخسر تغيير مبكر الا اذا صبر كروجر على ذلك
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*اللهم آمين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الخرطوم خايف ومتراجع بكلياته ما عدا عنكبة الذي يحاول المكابسة وسط كماشة علي جعفر وامير كمال
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الفترض ان تكون ضربة جزاء او اعطاء الصالح للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحارس عاطف ممثل بارع
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مدافع الخرطوم هو من اصاب حارس مرماه ياحكم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غايتو التحكيم حكايتو حكاية 

بالله يا خوانا دي ما كارثة عديل كده 

الكورة دي على اقل تقدير 2 صفر لصالح المريخ حتى الان
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

محمد موسى خارج الفورمة تماما ويجب تغييره فورا



هذا ما كان يخشاه احمر مكة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج خاطئ من الحارس والحكم وللمرة الثانية يظلم هجوم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه للمريخ رقم  3
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووون
كليتشه

*

----------


## سامرين

*كلتشى والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*مبروك الهدف الاول 
كلتشي اسونو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*اسونا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فريق الخرطوم تعبان جدا ويجب ضربه في مقتل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ثلاثة ركنيات خلال 18 دقيقة والهدف الاول من كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اها جيبوا التانى وخلونا نشيل نفسنا
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووون
كليتشه




عاينو الفرحه دي ياناس
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يخليك يارمضان
حقا عجب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*رمضان المقاتل والكوره هدف من الاول لكن الحكم لم يحتسبه فاولجه البارع كلتشي في حلق الحكم معلن اول اهداف المباراة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*والله العظيم الخرطوم اسهل بكثير من الاهلي ويعاني في الدفاع ولكن وجود محمد موسى اضر بهجوم المريخ تماما
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تماس خرطومى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الناس دي قاصده تعفص الطاهر 
غاندي ينفذ المخالفه تنفذ وتخرج تماس للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركلة مرمى مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله العظيم الخرطوم اسهل بكثير من الاهلي ويعاني في الدفاع ولكن وجود محمد موسى اضر بهجوم المريخ تماما



نلقاها من راجي ولا من محمد موسي ولا ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محمد موسى ضيف شرف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اكاد لا ارى محمد موسى نهائياً
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية للوطني
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ركلة زاوية اولى للخرطوم على الدقيقة 30
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله واستر يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا سلام يا اكرم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برافو اكرم الهادي سليم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*برافو اكرم 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اكرم ينقذ المريخ من هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*راجى والانانيه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ما هكذا تورد الابل يا راجي ومعك عدة زملاء هم افضل منك بدل تدريب الحارس
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*راجي ما يكون اتعوق عشان يستبدل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*دايرين قون تاني يطمنا

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر للسنوسى امينو من الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بطاقه صفراء  لراجى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*راجى كرت اصفر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 34 والمريخ متقدم بي هدف

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خلاص غير راجي لانو اخد كرت يا ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*عنكبه ده حايعذبنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*عنكبه والتمثيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الطاهر الحاج لم يلمس عنكبة وقد لمس الكورة فقط
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كثرة سقوط اللاعبين عنف من لاعبى الوطنى ام هبوط فى لياقة لاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اذا لامسك الطاهر فانها في الرجل وليس البطن
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تحسن فى اداء الوطنى عكس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

خلاص غير راجي لانو اخد كرت يا ابراهومه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الليلة التمريرات الخاطئة كتيرة

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يجب تغير محمد موسي فورا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 27 (12 من الأعضاء و 15 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مامون الصافي,نادرالداني,الدلميت,الحوشابي,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو البنات,احمد الحلفاوى,احمر مكة,Jimmy_Doe,سامرين,علي سنجة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*من الطبيعي ان تتقدم الخرطوم لمحاولة تقليص الفارق لكن عدم وجود اوليفيه في المريخ يوضح بجلاء ان هناك بطء في حركة اللاعبين الامامية
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ يردي بصورة جيدة حتي الان
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تبقت دقيقة من نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اين غاندي كي ينفذ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*امكانية التحول السريع لدى لاعبي المريخ متوفرة ويجب تسريع اللعب عند المرتدات لاضافة الهدف الثاني اوالمحافظة في الشوط الاول على الهدف الوحيد
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لمعاذ من الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بطاقة صفراء لمعاذ عبد الرحيم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تعمد الازي الجسيم مفروض احمر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية الشوط الاول
المريخ 1 الخرطوم 0
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الاول
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الشوط الاول انتهى

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*في انتظار الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ما زلنا في انتظار الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*15 دقيقة ضاغطة للمريخ نقض فيهم الحكم هدف للمريخ وسجل كلتشى هدف
تراجع من اللاعبين لمنطقة الوسط بعد هدف كلتشى بدون سبب افسح المجال للخرطوم لمهاجمة مرمى المريخ وكادوا ان يصيبوا مرمى المريخ
الضربات الثابته وخاصة القريبة من مرمى الخرطوم لم يستفيد منها المريخ لان المتخصص لم يتح له الفرصة للتنفيذ
كثرة اللعب للخلف من لاعبى المريخ اضاع الكثير من الوقت
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ملخص الشوط الاول :
لعب المريخ شوط جيد ولكن وضح ان محمد موسى ليس في الفورمة تماما وغير جاهز ذهنياً لابتعاده عن اللعب التنافسي 
وضح ان مصدر الخطورة في الخرطوم يكمن في صلاح الامير وعنكبة ومصدق علوان 
اكثر لاعبوا المريخ من التحضير الخلفي بامتلاك الكرة والتمرير الخلفي الغير مفيد ولكن لديهم العذر لعدم خروج لاعبوا الخرطوم 
من المناطق الدفاعية 
يجب تسريع اللعب في المناطق الامامية بالدفع باوليفيه في خط الهجوم مع اخراج محمد موسى لتفعيل الناحية الامامية للمريخ 
كما يجب مشاركة الطاهر الحاج وغاندي في عمليات عكس الكرات امام المرمى وهذا ما افتقده المريخ في شوط اللعب الاول 
فكان يمكن الاستفادة من محمد موسى وكلاتشي في العكسيات ولكن لاحظنا عدم وجود عكسيات خلال هذا الشوط 
على راجي ان يحذر التحكيم ويحاول ان لا يلعب بعنف مرة اخرى 
هناك عدم تركيز في وسط المريخ خاصة في عمليات الاستلام والتسليم فالكثير من الكرات كانت تطول من اللاعبين وتذهب الى الخصم 
استهلك المريخ وقت طويل لبناء الهجمات علي مرمى الخرطوم 
واضح ان تعليمات كروجر عدم اللعب العالي وبضرورة نقل الكرة الارضية حتى الوصول الى مرمى الخصم 
اسلوب جميل ورائع ولكن تنقصه السرعة ودعم الزميل عند الاستحواذ 
سيطرت الخرطوم في بعض فترات المباراة ولكن بدون فائدة لاعمال الضغط على لاعبيه من جانب لاعبي المريخ
المريخ سيتحسن مستواه ان شاء الله في الشوط الثاني باجراء التغييرات المطلوبة
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لابد من السيطرة على وسط الملعب 
ولابد من حركة ايجابية للهجوم 
حتى يلعب المدافعون والحارس 
اكثر هدوءا
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*على راجى التخلى عن اللعب الفردى 
والابتعاد عن النرفزة 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*هجوم دون فاعلية تذكر 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لم نستفد من الضربات الثابتة 
ولا الركنيات 
لماذا ؟
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بداية الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم وعلى بركة الله بداية الشوط الثانى والتمنيات للمريخ بتحقيق الفوز 
الجميل فى مباراة اليوم ان فوز المريخ سيجعله متمسكا بالصدارة وبكرة ما حنشوف صدارة ابوالهل فى جرايد اعلام الفول
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ركنية للمريخ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الكورة مما تمشي لمحمد موسى بتنتهي

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كرت اصفر لي هيثم مصطفى

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لهيثم والحكم متشدد مع لاعبى المريخ ومتساهل كثيرا مع لاعبى الخرطوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لعلى جعفر من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كرت اصفر لعلي جعفر

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كل كرات الطاهر الحاج فى اجسام لاعبى الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ده شنو 
الحكم متحامل 
جدا
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*عكس المبارة الفاتت تماما 
فى حاجة غلط 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تراجع مريخي كامل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله محمد موسى انهى حياته في المريخ اليوم نهائياً
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*محمد ما عذبتنا 
لوكنت مكانو
بطلع براى 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*دخول علا الدين يوسف بديل لي ممد موسى

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*علاء بديل لمحمد موسى قى الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مخالفة للوطني في منطقة خطرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمدلله مرت بسلام
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حان وقت الهدف يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دفاع الخرطوم يلعب بدون ضغط من مقدمة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اتمنى الا يحدث الخرطوم المفاجاءة 
فى الزمن القاتل والصعب 
*

----------


## سامرين

*تبديل خرطومى
امين ابراهيم بديلاً لمعاذ عبد الرحيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ده دافوري سااااي

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وين اوليفيه يمكن يحرك لينا المقدمة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قوووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف جميل من راجى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون احمر مكة 

هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كده ارتحنا شويه والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اخيراً راجي يحرز هدف بعدما سل روحنا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*راجى ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*راجي عبد العاطي يسجل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة27

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قلنا ليك يا احمر كروجر نظرته ثاقبة ما صدقتنا
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*تنفسنا الصعداء 
الحمد لله 
*

----------


## سامرين

*بعد كده الحكم كان داير يلعب مع الخرطوم خلوا يلعب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ايوة ياخي العبو زي ده

*

----------


## سامرين

*راجى الاناااااااااااااااااااااااانى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*راجى وهيثم مصطفى وعلى جعفر
لكل منهم كرت اصفر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تمريرة رائعة من كلاتشي بشبال رائع لراجي واستلام وحماية للكرة بالظهر وتوغل وتركيز عالي جدا لراجي عند التنفيذ في حلق المرمى هدف رائع وبديع فيه الصناعة والاتقان والتركيز والتوغل الجيد والفهم والذكاء وكل انواع الجمال
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*البطاقة الصفراء السادسة مناصفة
ثلاثة بطاقات لكل فريق
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اعملوا حسابكم
اعصابنا مامتحمله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لعمر سفارى تعادل فى عدد البطاقات
راجى هيثم وعلى جعفر من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مرت 32 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني
والنتيجة 2 صفر لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 80 والمريخ متقدم بي هدفين

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*35 دقيقة وهدفين دون رد للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*تسلم يا نادر 
تحليل رائع 
لو استمريت كده 
حا تفوت كبد الحقيقة بالمزيقة 
راجى لو خلى بالو فى الكورة 
ولعب على السجية 
مشروع لاعب 
جماهيرى لا يقل عن العجب وسيدا 
بس البقنع الديك منو 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وعزفت السموفنية المريخية اجمل الالحان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## سامرين

*قووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قوووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## الدلميت

*قوووووووون هيثم مصطفي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هيثم البرنس يسجل اجمل هدف على الإطلاق
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سيدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هيثم واحلى الاهداف من كرة من خارج منظقة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*والله تانى دكة البدلاء وجهازكم الفنى زاتو خلوا ينزل يلعب 
ماسائلين فيكم زاتو
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*سيدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا
بجد سيداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
خلى الى ما يشترى اتفرج 
والله الود 
منقطها عديل 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*كروجر لخبط حسابات السليمي
بعدم الدفع باوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*احمد الباشا البديل القادم 
يحل محل كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احمد الباشا بديلاً لكليتشه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الباشا بديل لكلتشي

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اخيرا الباشا بديلا لكلتشى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الباشا بديلا لكليتشي في الدقيقة 39
من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خروج هداف الدوري ودخول انيستا
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*يا دكتورة
ديل 
ماخدنها 
مقاولة من الباطن 
مع اللجلافيط
*

----------


## سامرين

*عنكيه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااعنكبه
مفكر يجيب هدف
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*عنكبه داير يعمل شنكبه خلاص انتهي هذا العنكبه مش ابيتو تسجيلوه لينا يا ضل الهلافيت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

يا دكتورة
ديل 
ماخدنها 
مقاولة من الباطن 
مع اللجلافيط



عشان كده ان شاء الله لايكسبوا لايربحوا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحمد لله المريخ ما سجل عنكبة 

بالله شوفتو المستوى بتاعه كيف
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اوليفيه بديلا للفنان رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اوليفى بديلا لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

عنكيه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااعنكبه
مفكر يجيب هدف



ههههه
وتاني جاب قوووون عنكبه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كلتشى نجما للمباراه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نجم المباراة كلتشى صاحب الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه خرطوميه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*3د زمن بدل مبدد
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*3 دقايق زمن اضافي

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*زيدها ثلاثين دقيقه 
كلتشي نجما للقاء باحرازه هدف وصنع اخر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الباشا والعكسيات المتقنه واصبحت ركلة زاويه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*زكنية خامسة للمريخ عند الدقيقة 92
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ياااارب الرابع
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*يا جماعة التحول حصل متين 
السؤال للجميع 
وخاصة الحبيب نادر 
عايزين تحليل دقيق 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ تلاتة صفر

*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية المباراه بفوز مريخى 
بثلاثه اهداف دون رد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بفوز الزعيم بثلاثية دون رد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز مريخي كاسح بثلاثة اهداف
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ياااارب الرابع



شيل راجى من راسك والرابع يجيك لغاية عندك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمائك التي لاتعد ولاتحصى

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مبروووووك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين الذى نصرنا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كليتشي نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يا اخونا راجى دا حلو شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك للزعيم وندعو بالتوفيق للزعيم بالنصر في كل مبارياته التي يؤديها
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الحمد لله
تحسن ملحوظ فى مستوى الانضباط التكتيكى بالملعب
نتمنى البناء على ذلك و التجويد المتطرد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كروجر اعاد سمات المريخ الجميلة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف مبروك للصفوة 
يا ربي بكرة إعلام الفول حيكتب شنو و يبرر الهزيمة بي شنو
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف الف مبروووك هذا الفوووز المستحق وتسلمو على المجهووود 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بداية الف الف مبروك للزعيم المفدى --لم اشاهد المباراة نسبة لظروف العمل ولكن احساسي الان كأني شاهدتها بمتابعة هذا البوست فشكرا ابوالبنات-احمر مكة-عبد المنعم-سامرين-الحلفاوي-نادر-الدلميت وزياد فعلا انتم صفوة الصفوة فلكم خاص الود والشكر
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووك وان شاء الله منتصرين دائما
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووك وان شاء الله منتصرين دائما
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مبرووووووك ...
و ان شاء الله الصدارة تاني ما تبيت بره ...
                        	*

----------

